# Unofficial Cube Competition in Zagreb, Croatia



## rubikmaster (May 9, 2014)

Basically, my friend and I are organizing a cube competition which is going to take place on June 7th in Zagreb, Croatia. I'm not making this thread to talk about the competition but just to try to get some more competitors. If you're from this area and are interested in attending the competition, please send me a PM.

I may bump this thread every once in a while just to keep it on the main page so I apologize to the mods in advance. The speedcubing community here in Croatia is very small and I'm just trying to get some Croatians to see this.


----------



## Mikel (May 9, 2014)

I am hosting a competition that day, so the chances of me coming are basically zero. Good luck!


----------



## rubikmaster (May 10, 2014)

bump


----------



## rubikmaster (May 10, 2014)

here's another bump in hope a Croatian will see this, sorry mods :/


----------



## rubikmaster (May 11, 2014)

We've managed to aquire some competitors through friends of friends and looking up every Croatian with a WCA profile on facebook but time is running out and we still need more. If you are in Zagreb please send me a PM. My apologies to everyone else for bumping this thread again.


----------

